# ماهي أهم إعتبارات عند إختيار جهاز الكشف عن التسرب؟



## رمزة الزبير (27 أكتوبر 2011)

ماهي أهم إعتبارات عند إختيار جهاز الكشف عن التسرب؟

نرفق مقال من جريدة خطوط الأنابيب والغاز عن أهم إعتبارات عند إختيار جهاز الكشف عن التسرب ، وأهم تلك الإعتبارات هي:
1- الدقة.
2-مصمم لتحمل العمل بالموقع.
3- الوثوقية.

كثرة عدد الأنواع المتوفرة بالسوق تصعب من عملية الإختيار، ويعتبر هذا المقال مفيد وقد يساعدك على حسن الإختيار.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورة أخت رمزة
موضوع مفيد


----------

